# How to end subway tile at window without using bullnose



## DebbieG (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm remodeling a kitchen and will be installing a subway tile backsplash and would love some opinions. There is a window above the sink that I need to tile around. Since this is being done on a tight budget and we already splurged on a granite countertop, I need to keep this cheap and want to use the tile I found at Lowes for under $3 a sq ft made by American Olean...problem is that they do not make a tile with a finished edge on the 3" side or the 6" side. (At least not in the same shade of white that they made exclusively for Lowes)..I am going for a clean, contemporary look and do not really want to frame out windows in casing or frame it out with the bullnose tile that they do have....I just want to end the tile at the window. 
There is some kind of plastic strip that they have that can be used but I would really like to see how that would look around a window if anyone has used it.  My other thought was to just paint the unfinished edge but it has little nubs for self spacing that would have to be sanded down first and I'm just not so sure that would look good in such a conspicuous area as a window.
Please help!  Anyone else try these things or another solution?  If so, please post photos ...close ups would be especially helpful!    Thanks!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 4, 2011)

Debbie, what about a small 1/4 round to frame the window with and hide your cut edge?


----------



## DebbieG (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks but don't really want to frame out window with anything if I can help it.  I'd probably use the plastic strip (Shulter system I believe it's called) before trimming out the window but would just like to see photos from someone who has used it first.


----------



## marvelousmelv (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello, I'm in the exact same situation as you.  Did you ever decide?  If so, could you post pictures?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 27, 2011)

Want to or not casing is your best bet and will also bridge the air gap that's going to be around the window and cover up that outside corner bead you put on for some reason.
Do you plan on tiling the whole wall and over the top of the window? If not how are you going to trim that out?
What's the reason for not wanting casing?


----------

